# Remembering Bruce Fitzsimmons



## a78jumper (6 Jul 2007)

I first met Bruce in early 1983 when we were subbies in 2 Service Battalion, and later in AB Service Commando. He met and married Bernie in those years, she was a Finance Officer serving in Petawawa as well. Bruce was one of those rare Logistics officers who bloomed where ever he was planted, even if that happened to be a pile of dung! Bruce my friend, blue skies, fair winds and soft landings. 


From a friend's email

Bruce Fitzsimmons passed away at the Foothills Medical Center in Calgary 
from injuries sustained in a Traffic accident while on leave on 3 July 2007. 
 Bruce was currently the DCO of 7 CFSD, and is well known in the Logistics 
community.  He had celebrated his 50th birthday on 29 June.
Bruce had served in Petawawa with 2 Svc and the Airborne Regiment,  Germany 
with 4 Brigade HQ and 1 Div HQ, Trenton and Edmonton with the Parachute 
Center, CFSAL Borden, and in Edmonton with 1 Svc, 1 GS, and LFWA HQ.  He 
also served in operations in the war on terror twice. (SLOC and TF 
Afghanistan).

From the Edmonton Journal today.

Bruce Fitzsimmons
FITZSIMMONS, Bruce Stewart June 29, 1957 - July 3, 2007 On July 03, 2007, 
Bruce Stewart Fitzsimmons of St. Albert passed away tragically at the age of 
50 years. Bruce is survived by his loving family, his wife, Bernadette; 
daughter, Megan; son, Andrew; mother, Jean; brother, Bob (Joanna); sisters, 
Brenda (Neil) and Bev, and many extended family members and friends. He was 
predeceased by his father, Alan. Prayers will be held at Holy Family 
Catholic Church, 75 Poirier Avenue, St. Albert on Sunday July 08, 2007, at 
8:00 p.m. Reverend David McLeod will celebrate a Mass of Christian Burial at 
Holy Family Catholic Church, on Monday, July 09, 2007 at 11:00 a.m. with 
cremation and private family interment to follow at a later date. Those who 
wish may make memorial donations directly to the Edmonton Community 
Foundation, 9910-103 Street, Edmonton, T5K 2V7; or STARS Foundation, 
Building 16, 29 Airport Road, Edmonton, T6G 0W6 or a charity of one's 
choice. Connelly-McKinley Ltd., St. Albert Chapel, 9 Muir Drive, (780) 
458-2222, to send condolences: www.connelly-mckinley.com
Published in the Edmonton Journal on 7/6/2007.
Guest Book


----------



## armyvern (6 Jul 2007)

My thoughts and prayers to Bruce's family and friends.

Another great man whose loss will affect us all. He was awesome, and getting the phone call letting me know of his passing yesterday re-iterated to me how unexpected life's turns can be.

It has been a very sad week here. 

Life is short guys and gals ... make sure that you enjoy it. Enjoy your friends, enjoy your families, enjoy your blessings.

Veronica


----------

